# Avery 2013 Prograde goose decoys



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone liked them or how they hold up. If able I would like to see some pictures. Thanks


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

As far as I know only a very limited number were released and sold. I heard they had a few bad batches that messed up the whole release. I have a buddy that's on a 2 month wait for his for this year.


----------



## Goosehunter32 (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you think I should wait and see how the pro grades do or go with bigfoots or wait for some used Dakotas on the classified.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

2 months!!! I d be happy to be at 2 months.

What the He77 is going on over there? For a business that seemed to be at the top of the game for a few years, they sure have found the bottom.

Poor business model? Poor managment? Unforseen issues?

My only two cents for them would be listen to their customers...alot of unhappy people right now that if not righted soon will never be Avery owners again.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Just heard today that Hardcore might be buying out GHG


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Must be some reason why there aren't more out there. My guess would be they either aren't worth anything, or something got delayed in shipping. My friend ordered some, said it would be after hunting season before he gets them, so he bought Dakota's instead. Even the Gavery pro-staffers are pretty hush hush about them, and usually they are pimping their products pretty hard.


----------

